# I'm a yak owner finally! Thanks guys.



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife just got me a sit in yak. I've had it out a couple of times to get the feel for it and can't wait for my first river smallie float in it. The information you guys helped provide was awesome and helpful in picking it out. So thank you and hopefully I'll see you on the water.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

what? no pictures yet!  Sounds like you'll have many fun times in the near futher. Congrats.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, where are the pics 

If you are in the SW somewhere, check out the post from Rooster. He was trying to organize the "plastic navy" float trip sometime soon. If you are near enough, maybe we'll see you there.


CW


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

marsh,what brand did ya get and where at ,are you located n,s,e,or western ohio?i got one a month ago and a friend from work got one last week.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ah, you're OUR'S now! 
LMJeff


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ohio River this evening:


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm in ne ohio I'll be in the tuscarawas river with it and plan on getting down to aep from the 26th to the 28th. I got a perception sundance 9.5' from gander mountain . I think it will be perfect for what I plan on doing with it. I've had it out three days in a row but haven't done any fishing yet. I've been using it in slack water and a little mild white water just to get my balance and be comfortable in it. I'm looking forward to adding a set of paddle clips and a rod holder. It's very roomy, stable, and easily manuevered.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice fish LMJ!! I've been getting cats on crankbaits the last couple of weeks also.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks Mr. Marsh, aka: Yak Addict! 
I'm still looking for the "free ride" of a big fish, I've caught a few good size fish where the yak got me to the location, but not from the yak as yet.
Still working it! 
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The Perception Sundance 9.5 is a GREAT yak for AEP. Ive been fishing AEP out of a very similar 9.5 kayak. Every pound counts when you are dragging a kayak through that terrain! Sometimes it is worth the effort:


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

You might want to hold off on adding the paddle clips, many people find it easier just to rest the paddle across their lap (see pic above). It is easier to get in a quick one hand stroke in while fishing.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with Rooster. I once had paddle clips, but found that they were more of a hassle than a positive. I mounted mine on top of the rim/side of my yak and would hit my hands sometimes when paddling so I took em off. 

I've had a couple fish tow me around in mine including a 33'' Musky. Wait to you have to decide how to land the fish that gave you a "free ride" lol. I learned the hard way and my fingers paid the price. Musky have really sharp gill plates. OUCH! I've had some decent cats give me a nice ride too. You'll get your chance if you continue to target those cats in the ohio LMJeff. U might end up in the middle of some barge traffic.Lol


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You might want to consider a 'paddle keeper system' similar to the one sold here: http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=pks&Category_Code=pc

I mounted one on the side of my kayak using 2 terminal ends, a hook, and about 12" of bungee cord. All of the materials were purchased at KFS for about $3. You can clip the paddle in, or retrieve it, with one hand and it lays flat when not in use. Just mount it where it is accessible but not in the way of your paddle stroke. If I have enough parts I'm going to mount a second one on the other side. Sorry but I don't have any pictures of mine yet.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering about that rooster but wasn't sure if that would work, do you use a leash or something? Also do you have a scotty's style rod holder on the front and a flush on the back? Or something different? I was thinking scotty's on the front for landing fish and paddling short distances, but a flush in the back to keep the rod in the boat and out of the way for longer distance paddling. :T


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I found Dick's sporting goods had little combination lock "D" clips with coiled plastic coated cables, about 3' long each. When I found them they were $1.97, I grabbed a couple every time I went in, cheap, I doubled a couple up for my rods. It helps to tether paddle and rods where ever you're in water, but I especially tether in Ohio River and lake/pond, usually in LMR and EFLMR I'm able to retrieve dropped rods. 
Oh, and yes, I'm aware of the BARGE traffic! :0
I've decided I'll cut line and live to tell about it, but that is where having paddle handy to steer while you're playing fish comes in! I got just a little bit of it with biggest cat last night. I've thought that scenario through a few times, adrenalin rush just thinking about it! 
Can't decide where to go tomorrow, might catch up w/BMcGill on the LMR.
LMJeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive never felt like I needed a paddle leash. It does get to be a pain sometimes when the paddle moves around, but I cant imagine constantly taking the paddle in/out of a holder. I make too many small paddle adjustments while fishing. Now, if I were fishing from one location, then Im sure that I would go with a paddle holder/leash.

I have a pair of flush mount rod holders behind the cockpit on the Swifty, and a pair of RAM mount rod holders behind the cockpit on the Blackwater. I personally like the flush mounts for convenience and ease of use. However, for fishing rivers, or overhanging trees, it is very nice to be able to adjust the angle of the rod holders (Scotty or RAM). I have never fished with a rod holder in front of the cockpit. I always just lay the rod on the cockpit combing (I usually place the butt in the cup holder).


----------

